# Car advice wanted



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I recently found out I need dialysis every couple of days and have to go 50 miles each way to the hospital to get it, so I need a new vehicle.
Fortunately cost is not a big issue. I can afford something nice. I was thinking of a late model, used luxury vehicle with plenty of passenger room, comfortable seats, easy to get in and out of and reliable. Sedan, SUV or minivan? Cadillac or Lincoln for luxury, Toyota or Honda for reliability?
Any well informed suggestions welcome.


----------



## Money172375 (Jun 29, 2018)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I recently found out I need dialysis every couple of days and have to go 50 miles each way to the hospital to get it, so I need a new vehicle.
> Fortunately cost is not a big issue. I can afford something nice. I was thinking of a late model, used luxury vehicle with plenty of passenger room, comfortable seats, easy to get in and out of and reliable. Sedan, SUV or minivan? Cadillac or Lincoln for luxury, Toyota or Honda for reliability?
> Any well informed suggestions welcome.


Lexus RX350/450
Acura MDX


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

A 2020 or 2021 Honda CRV lease return with low mileage would work. Generally lease returns are will taken care of and have all maint as per warranty up to date.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Those Acura SUV's sure are nice. I test-drove one a few years ago - bet they're even better now. 

I took the "find your next car" test on Consumer Reports and found with your requirements (good comfort/reliability, willing to go with sedan, SUV, minivan), the top few results were:

Toyota RAV4 Prime
Hyundai Tucson
Toyota Avalon
Honda Accord
Toyota Highlander


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Be careful with CRV's. We planned to buy one. Then I read about issues with oil getting into the rad, etc. Apparently well known. I contacted a friends son six months ago, a trained Honda mechanic, who worked at a Honda dealership. If you are looking at preowned and get even the faintest smell of oil in the cabin...run.

He says the problem still exiists, but that Honda does honour the warranty. Not all, just some of them. His advice, which we followed, do not buy one. Look at Acura, Lexus, Rav4.


----------



## Ukrainiandude (Aug 25, 2020)

Tesla with its new autopilot features.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

If I was the OP, I would do as he is already thinking about. Stick to a used luxury CUV (or SUV if one wishes to call it that) crossover optioned well as per post #2, except the 2 row options, not the large 3 row options. The Acura RDX would be a perfect example. I wouldn't touch any of the wannabes such as a boxy Honda CRV which are noisy relative to anything else I've been in/driven. The others in post #3 would need to be highest trim.

The reason for suggesting a CUV is the slightly higher ride height and driving position of a CUV over a sedan making it easier to get into and out of, and better road visibility. A powered lift gate and floor height also makes it much easier to get things in and out of the vehicle. Our top optioned Mazda CX-5 crossover with a 2.5L turbo has shown itself very handy for me when taking my wheelchair bound DIL to/from a range of appointments 2-3 days per week. An intermediate 2 row CUV is also more fuel efficient than a large 3 row SUV.

Added: I think driving enjoyment is a key part of the experience. Entry level power along with a CVT transmission just doesn't cut it. Get something with 'beef' in it and no CVT.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

I'd take a look at the Lincolns and Buicks, they're IMO underrated.

Buicks in particular are really nice, and just don't have the status.

Myself I like VW's, but they're just at the nicer end of mainstream vehicles.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

AltaRed said:


> The reason for suggesting a CUV is the slightly higher ride height and driving position of a CUV over a sedan making it easier to get into and out of ...


I think this is a good point. I know a few people looking at new(er) vehicles and they mentioned to me either "not falling into the car" or "not having to climb up into it". Some CUVs appear to be in that goldilocks zone.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

VW-Atlas drives well, has the room, but not particularly great in colder environments for its peripherals. The Windshield fluid hose running to the back window often freeze and the front sensor will sometime have errors (warning light) until it warms...


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Depending on where the OP lives he might find it hard to find any vehicle... really. There is a true scarcity right now.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

afulldeck said:


> Depending on where the OP lives he might find it hard to find any vehicle... really. There is a true scarcity right now.


Or selection may not be as he wishes. Out here in BC, inventory is down but there still seems to be a lot of product to choose from. For example, there are 11 Acura RDXs in the Central Okanagan today on AutoTrader alone., at least 4 of them 2019 or newer and <51,000km.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

AltaRed said:


> Or selection may not be as he wishes. Out here in BC, inventory is down but there still seems to be a lot of product to choose from. For example, there are 11 Acura RDXs in the Central Okanagan today on AutoTrader alone., at least 4 of them 2019 or newer and <51,000km.


That is my experience in eastern Ontario. My daughter ran into this problem so I gifted my car to the cause, thinking I'll just walk down the street to get a new vehicle. Mistake. Not a lot of old inventory or new inventory in the area. And after 5 weeks looking I ended up with a truck that I had to drive 200 km to get. Leased it for 3 years, knowing this problem will eventually be fixed....


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Colleague wanted a diesel truck to haul a 5th wheel

Says it's at least a 3 month wait for a new one or pay above MSRP for used. I check the market and my car is worth more than I paid 8 years ago. The new model is selling above MSRP and many consider it a downgrade

Seems like a bad time to be shopping for a new vehicle


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The US auto dealer business may be more shark infested than in Canada. I don't know of any regional dealer in our area today who is selling above MSRP but they generally are not discounting any 2022 product, and they are only knocking off a grand or two on 2021s still on the lots. There is quite a bit of new 2021 inventory still around with some brands and models. IOW, it is NOT a bad time at least in some geographical areas.

Added: Checked just one local Ford dealer. They have five 2021 F-350 diesels on the lot at MSRP. A Chevrolet dealer has 21 3500s diesels on the lot 2021 and 2022 at MSRP. They are not scarce here.


----------



## afulldeck (Mar 28, 2012)

Location, Location, location --- isn't always?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> Added: Checked just one local Ford dealer. They have five 2021 F-350 diesels on the lot at MSRP. A Chevrolet dealer has 21 3500s diesels on the lot 2021 and 2022 at MSRP. They are not scarce here.


Interesting.

He is moving soon and was talking about making a run half way across the country just to pick up the 5th wheel if he could line up a truck as well. Mind you CAD MSRP is not the same as USD MSRP but I thought they were closer in recent years.

Back when CAD was strong people were importing US specs at 5 figure discounts after the fees


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

If vehicle access is important how about a mini-van?


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Right now I am leaning toward the minivan, Honda Odyssy or Toyota Sienna with the SUV style vehicle a strong second


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Both are great products.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right now I am leaning toward the minivan, Honda Odyssy or Toyota Sienna with the SUV style vehicle a strong second


Honestly if you're okay with minivan-ness, get one.
They're incredibly practical vehicles. roomy, easy to get around. 

But they're not luxury vehicles.

VW's are a lot more fun to drive, and might be a step upscale, but a minivan makes a nice comfy road trip vehicle.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

My main concern is a comfortable seat and ride, ease of access and reliability. I like minivans, drove Chryslers for years in my home renovation efforts. The newer models don't seem as reliable which is why I am looking at Honda and Toyota.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Right now I am leaning toward the minivan, Honda Odyssy or Toyota Sienna with the SUV style vehicle a strong second


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Hard to disagree. If you aren't concerned about style they are both excellent minivans.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> VW's are a lot more fun to drive, and might be a step upscale, but a minivan makes a nice comfy road trip vehicle.


Why do I get the feeling you have a strong VW bias? I don't find them especially luxurious nor comfortable. I had a rental Tuguan a few years back and it felt and looked rather utility with minimal technology upgrades. Could have been a fairly base model though in fairness.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Americans like gimmicks they consider tech. Think microwaves with 100 buttons you'll never actually use.

A german microwave has like 2 dials and a button to open the door but it is quality built and is has all the features you actually need

German vehicles typically have less flashy gimmicks but like everywhere the marketing department is taking over because that's what sells


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

ian said:


> Be careful with CRV's. We planned to buy one. Then I read about issues with oil getting into the rad, etc. Apparently well known. I contacted a friends son six months ago, a trained Honda mechanic, who worked at a Honda dealership. If you are looking at preowned and get even the faintest smell of oil in the cabin...run.
> 
> He says the problem still exiists, but that Honda does honour the warranty. Not all, just some of them. His advice, which we followed, do not buy one. Look at Acura, Lexus, Rav4.


Thats for the 2017 - 2019 model years.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Really sorry to hear about the dialysis thing....all the best man. Don't really have an opinion on a car for you but keep in mind there will be extreme fatigue after a dialysis session.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

m3s said:


> Americans like gimmicks they consider tech. Think microwaves with 100 buttons you'll never actually use.
> 
> A german microwave has like 2 dials and a button to open the door but it is quality built and is has all the features you actually need
> 
> German vehicles typically have less flashy gimmicks but like everywhere the marketing department is taking over because that's what sells


My son in laws new Mercedes GLE63 is nothing but buttons and options on the dash and doors. Need to do a 10 minute survey before taking it for a spin.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eder said:


> My son in laws new Mercedes GLE63 is nothing but buttons and options on the dash and doors. Need to do a 10 minute survey before taking it for a spin.


Yea the marketing obsolescence gimmick engineering dept have taken over

I don't know Mercedes but the peak of BMW was mid 2000s. Everything has gone downhill since

Peak for Mercedes was probably the '80s. Those are mostly still running in Africa


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It does not matter much what any of us actually think. It is about what Rusty wants in a vehicle.


> My main concern is a comfortable seat and ride, ease of access and reliability.


 A 'high trim' Honda Odessy or a Toyota Sienna will do that for him, new or recent model.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

newfoundlander61 said:


> Thats for the 2017 - 2019 model years.


The Honda tech that I spoke to was referring to the 2020 and 2021 models....this is what we were looking at. His advice was to pass. I have no idea. Took his word for it because he works on Honda products every day.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I recently found out I need dialysis every couple of days and have to go 50 miles each way to the hospital to get it, so I need a new vehicle.


I am sorry to hear about the need for regular dialysis. It sounds rough. 
I hope the new regimen makes things easier for you.
Best of luck -- with the vehicle and with the health care.
-fireseeker


----------



## Mortgage u/w (Feb 6, 2014)

If you're looking for a minivan, your choices are limited. Can't go wrong with any one of these:








Every New 2022 Minivan Ranked from Worst to Best


Don't hate. Minivans offer a peerless blend of practicality, efficiency, and comfort.




www.caranddriver.com





Sienna and Odyssey have always been front runners especially for reliability. All you need to do is test drive them and see which one pleases you most.

As for SUVs, you have some interesting 3 row offerings. See:








Every 3-Row Mid-Size SUV for 2022 Ranked from Worst to Best


See where bestselling mid-size SUVs like the Ford Explorer and Toyota Highlander rank on this list of three-row SUVs.




www.caranddriver.com





The CX9 is interesting - it drives like a smaller vehicle but with plenty of space, whereas the MDX feels as big as it looks.

In the end, doesn't matter what anybody's opinion is. Every car will appeal to different audiences. One thing I did learn with time is if you can afford it, buy new.

Good luck and all the best!


----------



## jessc (Nov 11, 2017)

m3s said:


> Seems like a bad time to be shopping for a new vehicle


If your patient I think it's a great time to by a new vehicle. If I have to pay the same amount for a three year old vehicle I'd rather drive new.


AltaRed said:


> The US auto dealer business may be more shark infested than in Canada. I don't know of any regional dealer in our area today who is selling above MSRP


Yeah in the US they can markup as much as they want over MSRP. I've heard of some outlandish sticker prices on highly sought after vehicles down there. As I understand it's illegal for dealerships to sell over MSRP in Canada.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

ian said:


> The Honda tech that I spoke to was referring to the 2020 and 2021 models....this is what we were looking at. His advice was to pass. I have no idea. Took his word for it because he works on Honda products every day.


Good to know, thanks for the info.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

jessc said:


> Yeah in the US they can markup as much as they want over MSRP. I've heard of some outlandish sticker prices on highly sought after vehicles down there. As I understand it's illegal for dealerships to sell over MSRP in Canada.


I don't know if it is illegal or not because there have been a few examples of hard-to-get higher end vehicles (like new gen Vettes a few years back) in the $100k range that dealers sold for well over MSRP. I think it is more reputational that dealers rarely sell over list. I've talked to dealers the last few years when kicking the tires on some Porsche/Vette/BMW examples I've been interested in and stock won't be available for upwards of a year. They always quote MSRP.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

jessc said:


> As I understand it's illegal for dealerships to sell over MSRP in Canada.


Not that I'm aware of.
This would be a provincial law anyway.

They can't sell for more than they advertise, but the dealers will always be careful to not do this.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Yall realize MSRP is just a number pulled out of their a$$ right

US MSRP =/= CDN MSRP


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It's a number manufacturers set to optimize their revenue... i.e. as high as they can be relative to their competition and still sell sufficient volume. Call it as you wish. Most of us would say it differently. A vehicle I am looking at has a Canadian MSRP 20% higher than its exact US counterpart. Well within the current loonie trading range if not slightly better.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

People research the best price online. It's all colluded now. They make their money on plastic molding parts and repairs

When CAD was stronger the MSRPs didn't really change. Why would the Canadian dealers voluntarily lower the price that Canadians were used to. Lately it has been pretty stable. In other countries the MSRP is higher because of their currency plus they can't just cross a land border to buy in USD

I got a few motorbikes cheap in EUR back when CAD was worth more than USD for a few years.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

m3s said:


> When CAD was stronger the MSRPs didn't really change. Why would the Canadian dealers voluntarily lower the price that Canadians were used to.


The inside story to that is prices are not lowered for 2 reasons: 1) it would freak out those who bought a higher price earlier in the year or the year before, and 2) it played havoc with used car pricing whereby 1-2 year old cars could have been priced higher than new models. What the manufacturers try to do is skate a middle ground, e.g. absorb the hit when the loonie is low as in 70-72 cents, and take extra profit when the loonie is well above 80 cents. The manufacturers do this rather than the dealers themselves. It is not rocket science.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> It is not rocket science.


I understand this very well because I live with many currencies. Many even on this forum confuse the stability of these MSRPs for a stable fiat currency

The MSRPs are stable by design as you explained. You can also see this if you read quarterly financial reports. A standard unit of account would make too much sense eh

This is also why MSRPs shouldn't be used to measure inflation


----------

